# Cryovac'd ribs - safe to go by sell by date?



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Went to Walmart, yes Walmart, never thought it'd say that, for some beef chuck ribs. I got them a while back and while I'm skeptical on a  lot of walmart meat they were dang good. Anyway, the plan is to cook them up next weekend and I noticed the sell by date is next month! Is it really safe to leave these in the fridge for a week? Typically I buy meat and just freeze it and defrost later but wasn't sure if it being cryovac'd was a diff story, as it'd be nice to not freeze only to defrost 4 days later if it is safe to do so.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2021)

If it's in the original cryovac yes. Make sure to check for holes or any kind of leak. Sometimes they break seal or get punctured. If that's the case they should be frozen then thawed safely but other than that you are good to go


----------



## forktender (Mar 7, 2021)

The sell by date is just that not a use by date. 
You would be safe to hold them for two weeks or more past the sell by date.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 7, 2021)

You'll be just fine. If they've got that musky, earthy, beefy smell when you open the pack, just let them air out, they're not rotten...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2021)

As said above as long as the original cryovac seal has not been compromised your good to go.
Otherwise freeze them.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2021)

And your fridge temp is good . I keep mine at 36 .


----------

